# Ultrasonic Steeping



## Mando (12/11/16)

Hi All.

I recently started DIY(ing) my own stuffs and it's really enjoyable. The only issue is the steep time which I need help with please. Few questions below: Thanks in advance.

Has anyone tried using an Ultrasonic Cleaner to speed up the process?

Is there a noticeable difference in the end result?

If you are using an Ultrasonic Cleaner, which device can you recommend and where did you acquire it?

Any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## Warlock (12/11/16)

Hi @Mando Just search the forum for "ultrasonic steeping"
Just click the "Search forums" at top of page and type the words in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mando (12/11/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @Mando Just search the forum for "ultrasonic steeping"
> Just click the "Search forums" at top of page and type the words in



Hi Warlock.

That is the first thing i did and i have not come across a post that deals specifically and in more detail with the issue at hand.


----------



## blujeenz (12/11/16)

Mando said:


> Hi Warlock.
> 
> That is the first thing i did and i have not come across a post that deals specifically and in more detail with the issue at hand.




The site search is rather weak, use google: ultrasonic steeping site:www.ecigssa.co.za

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/steeping-and-ultrasonic.t5216/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/steeping-techniques.t836/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-speed-steeping-max-vg-juice.t12333/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mando (12/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> The site search is rather weak, use google: ultrasonic steeping site:www.ecigssa.co.za
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/steeping-and-ultrasonic.t5216/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/steeping-techniques.t836/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-speed-steeping-max-vg-juice.t12333/



Hi blujeens.

Your recommendations were great, due to the age of most of the results going through most of them felt like clickbait lol. But even though, the information provided was helpful thanks.

Ultrasonic cleaners are pricey, especially the ones needed for steeping from what i can deduce. I have found 2 local dealers that sell them now (2016) at okay prices.

Links:
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/coil-master-ultrasonic-cleaner/
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-energystash-ultrasonic-cleaner.html

As for these specific models being used for the purpose of steeping, I could not find information regarding their usefulness in this application. If anyone could follow up if they have used the above models for steeping, it would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

There are so many opinions on this. Just read this, for example.

Personally, I cap it, shake it, put it in a dark cupboard and let time do the rest. 

Best advice I have seen so far: Mix enough so you need not speed steep.

Pre-blending of concentrates can also cut steep time, except for custards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mando (13/11/16)

Andre said:


> There are so many opinions on this. Just read this, for example.
> 
> Personally, I cap it, shake it, put it in a dark cupboard and let time do the rest.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andre.

I read through your article and the gist of what i got was that there's no right or wrong way to cure or steep juice and none that can actually stand up to the "test of time" itself. I am still new to the DIY game and i'm sure in time steeping will become just something that happens in the background. 

It just seems like all the good recipes I find always have dessert concentrates in them which detracts from the shake and vape fruity stuffs I am looking for. 

What does make sense though, where speed steeping is concerned, is heat causing the VG to become thinner, particles becoming more excited and thus allowing them to meld together faster. I have already read that there are certain chemicals that need to escape the bottles (unwanted chemicals or odors), hence the reason to air them out. But there is obviously a catch because nicotine and oxygen aren't the best of friends. And in SA, maybe I haven't looked hard enough, i have not come across a vendor that sells 100mg nicotine. Which to my understanding, would allow more leeway for airing since its purer. 

From what I have actually done, two identical mixes, one normal steep and the other heat steeping (hot water method) the heat steeped bottle was actually markedly darker. I am also working under the assumption that steeping does indeed cause the liquid to become darker over time. 

Thanks for your response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/11/16)

Mando said:


> Hi blujeens.
> 
> Your recommendations were great, due to the age of most of the results going through most of them felt like clickbait lol. But even though, the information provided was helpful thanks.
> 
> ...



Anything under 50W is woefully inadequate for steeping, on the low 30w setting mine can barely clean my glasses or the buildup between the links on my watch.
The home use 50w ones also have a timer which means a repush every 99seconds. 
I got mine off BidorBuy in 2014 for R650, one of those cheap Chinese 9050 50w ones, but *BJ Oberholzer* have a large range, the cheapest being a 50W for R1134.
http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/ultrasonic-600ml-with-basket-61935.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mando (13/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Anything under 50W is woefully inadequate for steeping, on the low 30w setting mine can barely clean my glasses or the buildup between the links on my watch.
> The home use 50w ones also have a timer which means a repush every 99seconds.
> I got mine off BidorBuy in 2014 for R650, one of those cheap Chinese 9050 50w ones, but *BJ Oberholzer* have a large range, the cheapest being a 50W for R1134.
> http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/ultrasonic-600ml-with-basket-61935.html



Hi Blujeenz.

Thanks for the info. I guess its starting to sound a bit impractical now, having to continuously push that button. I think I am happy with heat steeping and with the previous advice, make more liquid. Thanks all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

